# Arduino Garden railways



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/s...php#805216

Success with the help of Bob Appelgate 

Manfred


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Very cool.
Chip


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice accuracy Manfred. BTW, what was the name of that restaurant on State?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Applebee's ?


----------

